# Flying Gul



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Flying gul made in 4 Sec. on the Isle Mainau.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

...and 2 more


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ans, I have never seen a sea gull look more beautiful.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! Nice detail seen on the gull's wings! You are having way too much fun!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Love those gorgeous pix!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Those are awsome pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ans said:


> Flying gul made in 4 Sec. on the Isle Mainau.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

Great photos. Did you have a tripod, or just a very steady hand?


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

What a beautiful bird! I had no idea that they were that lovely. Just gorgeous pictures!!! You are very talented. Thank you for sharing your photos with us


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

krandall said:


> Ans said:
> 
> 
> > Flying gul made in 4 Sec. on the Isle Mainau.
> ...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ans,

Those photos are incredible, I've never seen more beautiful seagulls.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow you are some photographer. Great shots.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I want to grow up to take magnificent photos like you. Maybe in my next life.

Truly breathtaking.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Beautiful photos! I would have thought you would have needed a stronger telephoto -- those gulls must have been very close to you.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Excellent Picture!
Gina


----------

